# cant read ntfs

## funky1096

I cant read my sda2 ntfs partition after enabling ntfs file support and fuse in the kernel. I also tryed installing ntfs3g and fuse via emerge and this is where i am at

```

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

```

ive tryed modprobe fuse, ntfs, and ntfs3g to no avail same error.

what should i do next?

I also rebooted to see what the output would be and when mount /dev/sda2 it said something about a bad super block... 

i can boot into windows 7 just fine and R/W via it to /dev/sda2(ie C;/)

----------

## Hu

You said you tried modprobe fuse, but you did not say what happens when you try it.

----------

## funky1096

```

funky funky1096 # modprobe fuse

funky funky1096 # 

```

thats what happens. I also tried chkdisk in windows since it said the superblock(MFT?) was bad and it did nothing to change the error message of needing fuse.

----------

## Jaglover

That means fuse was loaded, next load the ntfs3g or whatever it is called.

----------

## funky1096

```

funky funky1096 # modprobe fuse

funky funky1096 # modprobe ntfs

funky funky1096 # modprobe ntfs-3g

modprobe: FATAL: Module ntfs-3g not found.

funky funky1096 # modprobe ntfs3g

modprobe: FATAL: Module ntfs3g not found.

funky funky1096 # 

```

btw ntfs-3g/ntfs3g(not sure what its module is) is a emerge package under sys-fs/ntfs3g which succsessfully installs with this warning message

```

* QA Notice: Package triggers severe warnings which indicate that it

 *            may exhibit random runtime failures.

 * ntfsinfo.c:2006:4: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules [-Wstrict-aliasing]

 * secaudit.c:2490:5: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules [-Wstrict-aliasing]

 * secaudit.c:2705:5: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules [-Wstrict-aliasing]

 * Please do not file a Gentoo bug and instead report the above QA

 * issues directly to the upstream developers of this software.

 * Homepage: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/

```

and also mount still says the same thing when i tried after all that.

EDIT

yet more info ntfs-3g is a command not a module

```

funky / # ntfs-3g

ntfs-3g: No device is specified.

ntfs-3g 2012.1.15 external FUSE 29 - Third Generation NTFS Driver

      Configuration type 7, XATTRS are on, POSIX ACLS are on

Copyright (C) 2005-2007 Yura Pakhuchiy

Copyright (C) 2006-2009 Szabolcs Szakacsits

Copyright (C) 2007-2011 Jean-Pierre Andre

Copyright (C) 2009 Erik Larsson

Usage:    ntfs-3g [-o option[,...]] <device|image_file> <mount_point>

Options:  ro (read-only mount), remove_hiberfile, uid=, gid=,

          umask=, fmask=, dmask=, streams_interface=.

          Please see the details in the manual (type: man ntfs-3g).

Example: ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows

News, support and information:  http://tuxera.com

funky / # ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

funky / # 

```

returns same error code even after "modprobe fuse" is used.

and also

```

funky funky1096 # modprobe -r fuse

modprobe: FATAL: Module fuse is builtin.

funky funky1096 # 

```

----------

## Jaglover

I do not use NTFS, but I suspect your in-kernel NTFS module may interfere with ntfs-3g.

Try 

```
ls -R /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/
```

 it should print all modules you have available for your running kernel.

----------

## funky1096

```

funky funky1096 # ls -R /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/:

drivers  net

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers:

char

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char:

kcopy

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/kcopy:

kcopy.ko

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/net:

ipv4  netfilter

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/ipv4:

netfilter

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter:

ipt_MASQUERADE.ko  iptable_nat.ko  nf_nat_ipv4.ko

/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/netfilter:

nf_nat.ko      nf_nat_irc.ko  xt_LOG.ko   xt_nat.ko

nf_nat_ftp.ko  nf_nat_sip.ko  xt_mark.ko

```

im confused modprobe says fuse is part of kernel modprobe goes off without any error messages and yet it is not here?

----------

## Jaglover

There is no ntfs3g driver available for this version of kernel in your system. If fuse is built into kernel it will not show up as a module, that's OK. Now you have to figure out why ntfs3g is not installed for your running kernel. Make sure you are running the kernel you are compiling against.

----------

## funky1096

im going to start fresh-ish i redownloaded the src for the gentoo linux kernel and am recompiling, im also unmerging ntfs3g to emerge again after i reboot into a kernel without ntfs support but with fuse support, should i change back to ntfs support you said there might be a problem there so i decided to do this. all of this to make 100% sure fuse is built against 3.10.7-gentoo-r1. and also because the current kernel's name is 3.10.7   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## Jaglover

Slight clarification, fuse is part of kernel. If enabled it will be there, either as a module or built-in.

ntfs3g and other exotic filesystams are supported using userspace drivers and have to be compiled against running kernel. There is no need to unmerge, just rebuild every time the kernel is upgraded.

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

----------

## funky1096

Ok you were right and after rebuilding against recompiled kernel I could mount sda3 and see its files  :Very Happy:  thanks.

----------

## Hu

As far as I know, there is no need to rebuild FUSE-based filesystem handlers due to a kernel update.  That should only be required if the FUSE ABI changes.

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks for correction. As I said I do not use NTFS, so I assumed it will be installed as a kernel module as it is the case with virtualbox. I guess my assumption wasn't correct.

----------

## Hu

NTFS support is a bit confusing.  There are two ways to get NTFS access.  You can use the in-tree kernel driver (builtin or as a module) to get read and limited write access or you can build FUSE support, which enables you to use a purely userspace FUSE-based NTFS handler.  The latter is theoretically slower due to being FUSE based, but is generally recommended for its superior capabilities.

----------

